# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Qu'impliquent les termes "distribution commerciale" ?

## poringkiller

Bonjour, je cherche un moteur de jeu pour dvelopper un petit jeu en rseau. Toute la partie serveur est faite (node.js) et j'ai dj fait plusieurs clients pour mes tests, un en console java, un en html +js, et un avec un vrai moteur de jeu : jmonkeyEngine3

Je m'intresse maintenant  des moteurs un peu plus pro, c'est pourquoi je me suis tourn vers Unity et UDK, j'ai vu qu'une utilisation non-commerciale tait gratuite.

D'o ma question :
*Si le jeu dvelopp est distribu gratuitement, mais qu'il inclue des contenus payants* (de l'ordre des customisations de personnages, skins, etc ... _rien qui influe sur le gameplay_) *en utilisant des services comme paypal ou payment par sms, est-ce toujours une utilisation non-commerciale ?*

Par avance, merci de votre rponse.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Je pense qu'une solution est de demander  l'quipe du moteur en question.
Sinon, je pense aussi, que si c'est des packs de modle que vous vendez (qui sont donc indpendant du moteur et qui n'utilise pas le moteur directement (pourrait tre intgr  un autre jeu), cela peut peut tre passer, mais je n'en suis pas sur.

----------


## poringkiller

Merci pour ces indications, je vais de ce pas refaire ma demande auprs des concerns  :;):

----------


## JrmieL

Voici ce qu'on peut lire sur la FAQ de Unity :




> _Can we sell games and make money with the free version of Unity?
> 
> Yes! You certainly can-- and without royalties nor paying any revenue share! If your game is a commercial success, we hope you'll upgrade to Unity Pro!_


Pour Unity c'est donc possible de crer un jeu avec la version Free, et d'en faire une utilisation commerciale.  ::D:  Cela dit, la version Pro vaut vraiment le cot.

----------

